# Sweat in glasses ?



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

What do you do to deal with sweat blurring the inside of your glasses? Do Jawbones or Radar's resist sweat as well as Oakley claim? Do some helmets work better than others? Any sweatbands that work?


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I take 'em off when I can't see anymore and stick them in my jersey


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I periodically stop and wipe them off with the hem of my sweat-soated jersey. It doesn't solve the problem but it does get all the streaks lined up so they're going the same way. 

Our long club rides typically make rest stops at country stores, so I always clean my glasses while visiting the bathroom. For rides that don't have such stops, I'm going to try carrying a strip of toilet paper in a snack-size plastic bag.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I've never had an issue with it. Perhaps it's because I wear a bandana under my helmet....not sure.


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

I have seen guys using this product.

http://www.sweatgutr.com/sports-sweatband.html


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

I sweat at the drop of a hat......but I LOVE cycling in hot weather.

I have Radars, BUT I have the lenses that have the vents on the top of the lens. This "vented" version is MONEY. It completely helps with the heat-fogging situation.

If yours are not vented this will solve your issue.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

My problem isn't fogging but drops onto the inside. Don't know if vents would help that or not. I did pick up a gutr today so will see how it does tomorrow.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I may actually try some RainX or something like that before the ride and see how that goes, hope I dont go blind...


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I use a Halo on warmer days, which seems to mitigate the problem a bit. You're still going to have the sweat that forms below the band, but that isn't quite as much as what comes off of your head.

They are like $12 at REI, so it isn't a huge expense. Give it a shot and see if it does the trick for you.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

When it gets to be that hot I find going without glasses keeps you significantly cooler, especially when compared to riding with the large size lens that really restrict airflow over your face and eyes.


----------



## JMRR1 (Apr 8, 2009)

AdamM said:


> When it gets to be that hot I find going without glasses keeps you significantly cooler, especially when compared to riding with the large size lens that really restrict airflow over your face and eyes.


I would prefer to be a little warmer than lose an eye from flying debris....

Just my $0.02...


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

I use the Oakley Radars, and they really do resist moisture as well as they claim. After I saw Andy Renner on Competitive Cyclist do the Sharpie test on them, I pulled mine out and did the same. It really does work. I also have Oakley M Frame Pros (Sweep Lens) and Oakley Juliets. The Radars deflect wind around the eye a tad better than the M Frames, but the moisture resistance is a lot better.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Gut'r. It's dorky as hell but it works.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> Gut'r. It's dorky as hell but it works.


Based on the occasional comments from drivers and others, I don't think Gut'r's will add to any cyclists dorkiness


----------



## captainkdp (May 28, 2010)

*got mine!*

Finally picked up a GUTR.. tired of riding blind after 30 minutes in the Texas heat.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Grandma? Is that you? Losing an eye? You've gotta be joking


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

tommyrhodes said:


> Grandma? Is that you? Losing an eye? You've gotta be joking


Eh, I've had rocks hit my glasses now 3 times in the past 2 weeks. I must be cursed.. or live in the desert, I'm not sure which anymore


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> I've never had an issue with it. Perhaps it's because I wear a *banana* under my helmet....not sure.


Fixed.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

I used my husbands Underarmour skull cap the other day. It worked great and helped keep my dome cool as it wicked away the moisture. I looked ridiculous (helmet off) but it worked, and I obviously ride with my helmet on so there was no fashion faux paux. lol.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Daren said:


> I take 'em off when I can't see anymore and stick them in my jersey


Same here. My Oakleys don't fog up though unless sweat drops fall directly onto the lenses which happens.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

tommyrhodes said:


> Grandma? Is that you? Losing an eye? You've gotta be joking


I had a large bug hit my index finger the other day and cut me. I had blow running down my hand and aero bars. With the amount of crud I've run into with my bike I never ride without a pair of glasses. Got home the other night and I looked like a windshield that hadn't been cleaned for a while. 

On thread topic, I try and clean them each time I go out, otherwise I'm interested in these comments. This time of year when it is hot, they need it after each run/bike. I suppose I could carry some lens clothes in my seat bag when I'm cycling.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Gut'r Works! Best $10 I've spent this year! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

I have the Jawbones and can say that in my experience, they do exactly what Oakley clain - no fogging and sweat runs off without leaving any residue.


----------



## anhinga (Nov 19, 2004)

I carry a handkerchief in one of the back pockets of my jersey. In a 35 mile ride I probably use it to clean my glasses three times. I do it while I'm riding, but I generally ride alone or with one other person. I wouldn't recommend trying it in a paceline at 25+ mph.


----------



## BullzeyeNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Gut'r Works! Best $10 I've spent this year! Thanks for the tip!



I started using the Gutr a couple weeks ago myself. It works great! No more foggy lenses.


----------



## colinmichael (Nov 26, 2007)

I use a Headsweats which helps a bunch for normal rides. But when you are racing you can't stop every hour to wring it out so it only works to a point. I also have the vented Oakley's, which were very good when they were new but now that they are 2 years old it seems the sweat/water resistance has worn off. I'd like to find a rain-x like product that works on plastic lenses to "recharge" it. 

Note: Rain-X doesn't work on plastic, it will leave tons of residue on plastic so don't do it! Discovered this on my plastic side mirrors....


----------

